# Favourite black trim restorer?



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Ive been using megs endurance trye gel for years on the exterior black plastics buy im after something that isnt so greesy and wont leave smears on the paint or gladd if accidentally getting some on them. Also I've noticed when it rains i end up getting streaks on paint even after i buff it. 

Looking for something that lasts longer too.

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Megs tyre gel isnt a plastic restorer its a waterbased oily tyre dressing. It washes away with rain and water. 

Try Solution finish.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

as above also make sure you clean your plastics with apc or a degreaser so the trim dressings have a better bond, solution finish or swissvax protection are great imo but depends on your budget


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Auto Finesse Revive is quick, easy and economical, and lasts well, too.

As with all dressings a clean surface is essential. I use Surfex HD and a detailing brush before applying dressings.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Gyeon Trim


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

steelghost said:


> As with all dressings a clean surface is essential. I use Surfex HD and a detailing brush before applying dressings.


Agree with this. Surfex is a great degreaser, i use it on interior trim and dashes as well, to remove all the oil and grease that permeates through before a trim application.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Solution finish for the win. 

Gonz.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

By the sounds of it your trim doesn't actually need restoring you just need a decent long lasting dressing?

I would suggest AutoSmart Trim Wizard. Dressed my trims in late Sep and it is still lasting well, I do top it up every few weeks with some QD when I do the rest of the car tho, normally AutoSmart Wax Detail Spray, Power Maxed QD or Megs Quik Detailer.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

As above, there is a difference between a trim restorer and a dressing.... 

If your plastics look washed out and grey then I would suggest a bottle of Solution Finish followed up by a decent trim dressing to protect the trims from UK. 

A couple of personal favourites of mine at the moment are Adams VRT and Bouncers Dress To Impress:thumb:


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Chemical guys barebones. Makes the engine bay come up a treat aswell


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish is by far the best going


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

hey guys.

I went with Auto Finesse Revive. 

thought id give this a go as im not after a restore product but more just a dressing. Something to give the black more depth. For the price of it, i thought it was worth a go. If i dont like it il defo be trying some of the other recommendations.


----------

